# Gravel Driveway/Parking Area in Lapeer County



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I recently purchased a small piece of property in Lapeer County just north of Lapeer. I am looking into getting a driveway and small gravel parking area added so I can get off the road. I am not sure if I am going to have it done or tackle it myself. I have a couple of questions, does anyone know who would do something like this if I were to have it done? Has anyone had something like this done and if so what was the approximate cost? If I do it myself would I just need to get a permit from the county road commission? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

You will only need a permit from the drain commission if you are putting in a driveway across a ditch. Call a excavating contractor in Lapeer or North Branch area, they can strip off the top soil and put down crushed gravel. If possible and reasonable put down asphalt millings 1st and then top with gravel. Millings pack like cement.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You're going to get mixed reviews on this I'm sure, but my advice is to stay away from crushed limestone for the top layer._ Maybe_ for a base or mid layer, but NOT on top. The stuff makes a heck of a mess!

Our family has owned a small business in Troy since 1957 and it still has a gravel parking lot. (It would cost a TON of money to put in sewer and such in order to pave it) Probably 25 years ago, my dad had a bunch of material brought in and had it in pretty good shape. The guy suggested a few loads of crushed limestone for a cap. It sounded like a good idea so he did it. The lot looked great when it was finished. But at the first rain he knew it was a big mistake. People were tracking a milky gray residue into the shop and their cars for YEARS after, The stuff got EVERYWHERE! We weren't too happy and I'm sure the customers weren't either.

Eventually we had some more loads of 21AA brought in and covered up the limestone and the problem went away.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Use can use crushed limestone for the top, use 1" clear. If you use the stone crete with the limestone powder, it will track everywhere. 1" clear has no powder which can be brought in from the dock at port huron or quarry at bay port when it is not freezing.


----------

